

Response from Senator Menendez (NJ) in regards to the PROTECT IP act - elb0w

Thank you for contacting me to express your views on S. 968, the Preventing Real Online Threats to Economic Creativity and Theft of Intellectual Property (PROTECT IP) Act.  Your opinion is very important to me, and I appreciate the opportunity to respond to you on this important issue.<p>The PROTECT IP Act will prohibit foreign websites, formerly operating outside the realm of U.S. law, from exploiting U.S. Internet service providers, payment processors, search engines, and ad placement services.<p>From enrolling in classes to communicating with our loved ones, the Internet can be a critical medium in the daily lives of Americans.  The Internet was created to be a venue for sharing information, and we must continue to make certain that consumers can access that content without discrimination.<p>However, the expansion of the Internet has also created more opportunities for copyright infringement.  Illegal downloads have been cited as one of the main causes for the decline in the music industry.  As new mediums of communication develop, it is imperative to discuss how to best protect privacy rights and intellectual property.  Rest assured that I will work with my colleagues in the Senate to best address this explosion of Internet content and issues that come with it, and ensure that intellectual property rights are protected while being mindful of those who access that content.
======
Adam503
Sen. Ron Wyden (D-OR) blocked the PROTECT IP act at the end of May.

"Wyden Places Hold on Protect IP Act

Overreaching Legislation Still Poses a Significant Threat to Internet
Commerce, Innovation and Free Speech

Thursday, May 26, 2011

Washington, D.C. – Continuing his opposition to legislation that aims to
protect intellectual property at the expense of free speech, technological
innovation and the very foundations of the Internet, U.S. Senator Ron Wyden
has issued the following statement announcing a hold on the motion to proceed
to the Preventing Real Online Threats to Economic Creativity and Theft of
Intellectual Property Act (PROTECT IP)...

more at
[http://wyden.senate.gov/newsroom/press/release/?id=33a39533-...](http://wyden.senate.gov/newsroom/press/release/?id=33a39533-1b25-437b-ad1d-9039b44cde92)

